# Steam Powered Rotary Plow



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Subject:* VIDEO UP RR ROTARY PLOW CLEARING DONNERS PASS



Here is a good look at what winter can throw at railroaders, winter is another season of trying to keep a railroad open and functioning as best as you can do with the equipment you have at hand.
Doug

Here's a link to a great PBS video about UP rotary snow plows clearing an avalanche on Donner Pass a few years ago.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365218614

Will : Accucraft make a Live Steam 1/32 Steam plow if So I want one,Do You ?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That was great!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing. I'm quite content to sit in the warmth of my home and let the fellows who have trained for the work have at it.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how it operates?

In the video, there is mention of a boiler and steam used to keep things from freezing. But the unit is pushed by conventional engines, and as they are getting it ready the camera shows what appears to be a large electrical contact being closed. I was curious if the blades are steam or electric driven?

That would be a neat model, and I guess go nicely with a Challenger or FEF.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

These rotaries were built steam powered for the SP in the 1920's and 1930's. They were rebuilt in the 1950's to their current configurations.

They are now driven by electric traction motors. The trailing "B" unit is there for strictly powering the traction motors in the rotary via it's prime mover. Steam is still supplied from the rotary itself, likely just a "steam generator" unit now, and used to keep everything from freezing up, most of the time. The B unit "snails" also still likely have their steam generators so that is another possibility for the steam supply. 

Check out more here:
SP rotaries

The only true steam powered rotaries in the US today that I know of _operating regularly_ are found on the Cumbres and Toltec and White Pass and Yukon.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two in Oregon one is still steam powered the other is converted. They are at Maxwell Siding in Hermiston. Put it this way they were there about 10 years ago along with speeders, hospital car and dining car.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hermiston (UP 90076) steam rotary has the distinction of being the last steam powered rotary on a Class 1 railroad, but has not turned a blade in over 25 years. It is one of four Lima-Hamilton "super rotaries", the last commercially built ones of the Leslie design. 

There are quite a few unconverted survivors on display, standard and narrow gauge with many more of the former. 
Mid Continent Railway Museum in Wisconsin has had their OSL (UP) steam rotary operational in the past, but not since the mid 1980's

The steam powered rotaries still in known semi regular operation are not standard gauge.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice info. I came through the Roseville yard a few years ago on the California Zephyr with my face at the window looking at the rotaries and other MOW equipment visible.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP still has one in the roundhouse in Cheyenne, they used it a few years ago down in Kansas, some videos online of that.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Great video!

On my garden line the rotary sometimes just pushes a block of snow along up front. 
The same thing happened in the video ( at around 12 min). 
Only when the snow shows a different consistency it may enter the wheel and will be thrown out by centrifugal force as intended.

Amazing to see that the big guys make similar experiences.

Thanks for the link.

Michael
.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of Jim Hadden's rotary, made from a Frank-S motor...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That was an amazing video Bob, thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I also remember when I rode the Zephir from frisco to Granby to see my motehr who lived in colorado back in 1987 when we passed some big SP yards, I think it was in Sacramento, seeing those big rotaries that looked juts like the Athearn one of old and a F7 B unit behind it. at the time I thought that it was used to move the rotary, Thanks to Ryans information I now know better. it is a very inteligent sollution as at least for the crew in a B unit they are a bit more protected from the elements than in a GP9, if they have to fix something.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI

eBay
DENVER & RIO GRANDE WESTERN ROTARY SNOW PLOW OM 1:20.3 F Model Railroad Kit GMRS

Buy It Now; US $1,381.95[

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DENVER-RIO-GRANDE-WESTERN-ROTARY-SNOW-PLOW-OM-1-20-3-F-Model-Railroad-Kit-GMRS-/361236322179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item541b5cd783


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great video..... The video guys did a super job.....


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That was great video, makes me really glade I live in shallow snow fall
Dennis


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

For those who don't want to pay an unnecessary premium, you can buy the Rotary OM Kit directly from the manufacturer for $999 at:

http://www.g-m-e.com/snowplows.html

For further information, check the threads on the GME Rotary on MLS.

Ross Schlabach


----------

